# How do you sell your products?



## pjmom60 (Mar 31, 2013)

Just did my first show today and didn't sell much. It was a pretty small show, so I'm not too discouraged, but I just wondered how most of you found buyers. Websites, selling to small stores for them to resell, selling at craft/flea markets, approaching dance studios, etc? Do you advertise? 

Thanks for your insight.


----------



## valleyboy_1 (Jan 23, 2010)

I joined the local chambers of commerce, and get a lot of business thru them.


----------



## Jasminelin (Aug 22, 2014)

i don't know either


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

make a sample of a local school then wearing it to the the pta meeting.bring business cards.


----------



## TWELVEANDTWO (Mar 22, 2014)

I don't understand your comment 
"Leg CRAMPS" 
Sent from my HTC One using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## freebird1963 (Jan 21, 2007)

Out the back of a truck. Wear dark glasses and act nervous. Look around a lot and walk back and forth. Oh and chew on a tooth pick. 
People seem to like to buy stuff that "fell" of a truck and if they think its "hot" and getting a deal they seem to want to buy.

Just joking. No clue myself really.


----------



## kingwoo (Mar 22, 2013)

pjmom60 said:


> Just did my first show today and didn't sell much. It was a pretty small show, so I'm not too discouraged, but I just wondered how most of you found buyers. Websites, selling to small stores for them to resell, selling at craft/flea markets, approaching dance studios, etc? Do you advertise?
> 
> Thanks for your insight.


I can't tell if you are selling rhinestoned shirts or other ones from your post. Since you input on this board, I'll say you are of the rhinestone ones.

Well, I won't advise to go to dance studios. From our 8 years experience, dance studios won't be your big customers. There are dance studios interested in rhinestone decorations once in a while. But they are quite a few.

And the other means, websites, looking for retailers, and advertising, are what we have been doing. Build an online shop and design your web, think of advertisements that will interest people, sell your designs or shirts on ebay and link them back to your web, get facebook, twitter, pinterest link back to your web......

It's a huge task if you are to promote your products anything on the internet. But once you get started, it will pay you back with all surprises. 
Try to ride the tide of e-commerce. Anyway, Alibaba did its IPO just days ago and seemed to be quite a phenomenal start.


----------



## promotionsonline (Aug 27, 2014)

Before I sell a product I do Marketing research..According to my research, I will go for advertising... Then I will sell..


----------



## akar (Jul 1, 2011)

I carry cards with me everywhere, where shirts/hats with our business name and talk about it with people every chance I get. I just talked to a guy at the local hardware store today and he asked for a card. He's already got 2 products in mind. Happens all the time - in stores, at events, etc. I also ask every local shop when I go into them - "Do you need business cards? Shirts? Yeah, we do all that." etc.


----------



## ModernTreasures (Jul 9, 2014)

My wife is like " do you ever not talk business"..


----------



## tshirtgirl214 (Aug 4, 2009)

Wow sounds like my husband. Never stops talking business but hey that's how you get clients


----------



## jasmynn (Sep 16, 2011)

Websites. Your local schools. They are pretty seasonal, but they place huge orders, so make sure you have the means to fulfill them. Those schools will bring you more customers.


----------



## tshirtgirl214 (Aug 4, 2009)

hey you're located in Dallas so am I just tried to go to your site but looks like it's not there where exactly are you? click on your site but seems there's an issue. we don't do the bling here but we do have a lot of customers that asked for it would be great to connect with someone local


----------



## pjmom60 (Mar 31, 2013)

Thanks everyone...I especially like the idea of selling "hot" products from the back of a truck...do you think my son will get suspicious when I ask to borrow his truck every weekend??!! Otherwise, it'll have to be from the back of a mini-van and I don't think that exactly conveys the idea of "hot"!!


----------



## jasmynn (Sep 16, 2011)

tshirtgirl214 said:


> hey you're located in Dallas so am I just tried to go to your site but looks like it's not there where exactly are you? click on your site but seems there's an issue. we don't do the bling here but we do have a lot of customers that asked for it would be great to connect with someone local


Yes, I'm in Dallas. My store is located in (Allen). My site is is being upgraded right now. Should be back up in a couple days.

Here's a link to some of my custom designs. The stock ones are on my website.
http://s395.photobucket.com/user/jasmynnmorgan/slideshow/Bling%20Samples


----------



## 2STRONG (Oct 17, 2007)

Besides the schools you should try the local pop warner teams and baseball leagues they tend to be the big sellers in my area all the parents and grandmas love to show there pride for the kids.
if you have kids that is even better maybe put them in a league and then you can make yourself tons of stuff and be your own walking advertisement just a thought good luck


as far as doing shows i tried a few and didnt sell a thing so i decided to not do them anymore. maybe i was at the wrong ones but still decided not to do them


----------



## kingwoo (Mar 22, 2013)

2STRONG said:


> Besides the schools you should try the local pop warner teams and baseball leagues they tend to be the big sellers in my area all the parents and grandmas love to show there pride for the kids.
> if you have kids that is even better maybe put them in a league and then you can make yourself tons of stuff and be your own walking advertisement just a thought good luck
> 
> 
> as far as doing shows i tried a few and didnt sell a thing so i decided to not do them anymore. maybe i was at the wrong ones but still decided not to do them


Quite agree.

And besides schools and sports leagues, you may possibly try bridal ones for weddings, too. That should always bring you back more customers, too.

The shows, agree with 2STRONG too. We wento Magic Show and Kid Show in Vegas this year. But barely sold anything there. Just a dozen of namecards thats all.

And to go to a show is so costy, both the booth and all the clothes and brochures and banners...


----------



## chunkymonkey (Jul 7, 2010)

I have been creating niche market shirts and target local small businesses. I usually take about 6 shirts in plus one to give to the owner for free. I ask if they would be interested in displaying them for sale at their store and give them a nice discount not retail of course. I tell them I will leave the shirts here and if they sell great give me the amount I asked for and you keep the rest. This is usually a slow mover but has been working well for me. They usually call me up asking for this size or that size of if I can do this or that design. Then the client usually ends up buying the shirts straight out from me thereafter. If customers are looking for something special then score you got a new design from a customer looking. Then the word kinda just spreads. Be sure to keep track off your stores you have shirts at and how many and the cost. Also create an agreement with the business owner ON PAPER as to not get burned. Another good thing that works is craft shows. I usually sell my shirts cheaper there with a card attached that links back to my website at full retail.


----------



## MarStephenson761 (Sep 19, 2011)

Hi Alison,

There's not just one answer for sure. There's an article here that might help? 5 Ways to Make Sales RIGHT NOW | InSights


----------

